
Realtime rendering 1M^3 voxels stored at 0.017 bit/voxel with SSVDAGs - macawfish
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UG6cTSyS1Ws
======
macawfish
The paper: [http://www.crs4.it/vic/data/papers/i3d2016-symmetry-
dags.pdf](http://www.crs4.it/vic/data/papers/i3d2016-symmetry-dags.pdf)

